# oh fuck you very much



## hampton.mc

Two men are arguing:
‘So I was right, it is about that. You are just an overrated loser.’
‘Oh fuck you very much!’

Comment rendre en français ce "jeu de mot" ?
Any ideas?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Oh, nique ta mère beaucoup !
Oh, encule-toi bien !
Oh, ta race bien !

More to come, I guess.


----------



## Buududu

'Fuck' est une mot mal.


----------



## hampton.mc

The two men are in their mid-forties in a fancy party and supposedly quite civilized, somehow your proposals sound a bit too crude.


----------



## Madeso

Fuck est très grossier. Le "jeu de mots" est évidemment 'fuck"  au lieu de "thank"
Je suggère (pardonnez la grossièreté) "Si je vous baise, bien le merci" c'est du niveau de la phrase anglaise. Ne dites pas ce genre de mot trop facilement....


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

hampton.mc said:


> The two men are in their mid-forties in a fancy party and supposedly quite civilized, somehow your proposals sound a bit too crude.


 
Well, _fuck you_ indeed is crude, even for civilized people. Even if they are friends...


----------



## Seeda

Je trouve un peu que le jeu de mot n'est déjà pas terrible en anglais, non pas à cause de la vulgarité, mais du fait qu'il se situe au début de la phrase et pas à la fin, donc je ne sais pas si on pourra faire des prouesses pour le rendre en français. Je suggère simplement : _Oh mais je t'emmerde du fond du coeur (tu sais)_.


----------



## Cath.S.

Mon essai :
_Monsieur est trop con._


----------



## Madeso

"Monsieur est trop con" C'est bien trouvé, je ne vois pas mieux!


----------



## hampton.mc

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Well, _fuck you_ indeed is crude, even for civilized people. Even if they are friends...



Still, "fuck" could be said in almost all social circles whereas:
Oh, nique ta mère beaucoup !
Oh, encule-toi bien !
Oh, ta race bien !
reste en France un vocabulaire de jeunes de banlieue.

I think that Seeda and Cath S' suggestions fit the context better.


----------



## hampton.mc

True 

Thank you all


----------



## pointvirgule

_Merde-ci beaucoup._


----------



## hampton.mc

Merde-ci beaucoup... Spot on
Mer*ci* beaucoup


----------



## Cath.S.

pointvirgule said:


> _Merde-ci beaucoup._


Trop *b*on.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Trop *b*on.


  Je plussoie.


----------



## LART01

je vous remer-chie du fond du cul ( fanny...I mean funny, right?)


----------



## hampton.mc

Joli  mais un peu trop imagé pour mon contexte


----------



## Jasmine tea

Mille mercu.


----------



## florence a

Je suis sûre que Helen Mirren dit ça à un moment dans le film "State of Play" (le remake américain du téléfilm anglais), il faudrait voir le sous-titrage, pas le temps de chercher, là, désolée!


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Seeda said:


> Je trouve un peu que le jeu de mot n'est déjà pas terrible en anglais, non pas à cause de la vulgarité, mais du fait qu'il se situe au début de la phrase et pas à la fin, donc je ne sais pas si on pourra faire des prouesses pour le rendre en français. Je suggère simplement : _Oh mais je t'emmerde du fond du coeur (tu sais)_.


  This one is my favourite!


----------



## hampton.mc

Oui j'aimais bien la suggestion de Seeda mais je ne sais pas si un mec emploierait "du fond du coeur" surtout s'il est énervé.


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Oh si, moi je m'imagine très bien dire "Mais je t'emmerde ! Et du fond du cœur mon gars!" Très lentement, en insistant bien sur le _merde _de _emmerde_, de manière assez calme pour bien marquer l'ironie.


----------



## florence a

Le sous-titre de la réplique prononcée par Helen Mirren était: Merci, mon gland.
Pas terrible je trouve.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé cet *autre fil*. 

J'aime bien la solution de misstic : « _Je vous prie d'aller vous faire foutre _», ou celle de Pieanne, plus courte : « _Merci, beau con ». _


----------



## Guill

Je t'emmercie profondément ?


----------



## Cath.S.

florence a said:


> Le sous-titre de la réplique prononcée par Helen Mirren était: *Merci, mon gland*.
> Pas terrible je trouve.


Ah, moi je trouve ça pas mal trouvé.


----------



## florence a

Oui, au fond. Mais ça surprend dans sa bouche!


----------



## Cath.S.

Je n'ai pas vu ce film, donc je ne me rends pas compte. Mais je trouve que pour le texte de HMC, ce serait une solution envisageable.


----------



## mgarizona

Cath.S. said:


> Je n'ai pas vu ce film, donc je ne me rends pas compte. Mais je trouve que pour le texte de HMC, ce serait une solution envisageable.



Do you? From a woman as ... let's say, substantial ... in her person as Helen Mirren, I think "Merci, mon gland" is hilarious.

But MC has two men talking, no? I can't see that from one man to another ... not without boas being involved.

I'm for 'Merde-ci beaucoup' ... would "Merde-ci, mon vicieux" be too much?

Also loved "Monsieur es trop con" ... it has the original's simple venom.


----------



## BAlfson

Is there a possible _contrepèterie_ of a phrase that normally means "thank you very much" but is modified to to mean "fuck off!"?

How about _Merci, beau... con!_ as suggested by Pianne and Nicomon?

Cheers - Bob


----------



## hampton.mc

I am amazed by all your ideas. You are great and I am not only saying that... I was unable to find a single one (not even the previous thread merci Nico).
"Monsieur est trop con" is great but we are losing the idea of saying thanks.
I agree with mgarizona about "Merci mon gland", it's hard to imagine in the mouth of the characters and it's the same with "merci beau con" because there is such a rivalry between them both that they wouldn't use the word "beau". Guill's idea with the right intonation could work as well.
My favorite is "merde-ci beaucoup" et je rajouterais "connard" pour faire bonne mesure.
J'ose plus vous dire merci


----------



## Cath.S.

hampton.mc said:


> (...)
> "Monsieur est trop con" is great but we are losing the idea of saying thanks.(...)


Oserais-je défendre ma propre proposition  ? Parce que si dans ma version on perd quelque chose, ce n'est que le mot _merci _mais pas l'idée de remerciement. _Monsieur est trop bon_ est une manière de remercier quelqu'un de sa grande générosité.


----------



## hampton.mc

Cath.S. said:


> Oserais-je défendre ma propre proposition  ? Parce que si dans ma version on perd quelque chose, ce n'est que le mot _merci _mais pas l'idée de remerciement. _Monsieur est trop bon_ est une manière de remercier quelqu'un de sa grande générosité.



Oui je réfléchis... mais il y a trop d'animosité entre eux (ils ne sont pas loin d'en venir aux mains) il y a de la violence dans ce "fuck", violence d'un homme sur le point de se battre, donc il ne peut pas utiliser "Monsieur" ce serait trop théâtral dans cette situation (bien que ce soit deux acteurs qui se disputent...).


----------

